# Imperfetto/passato prossimo/condizionale passato etc



## mekas

salvi tutti,
quale delle seguenti frasi esprime migliore, l'espressione inglese:

if her mother were here, this would not have happened.

1. Se sua madre è stato qui, questo non accadeva

2. Se sua madre è stato qui, questo non è accaduto

3. Se sua madre era qui, questo non sarrebbe accaduto

4. Se sua madre era qui, questo non dovuto accaduto


----------



## yasemin

3, direi...
1 is incorrect grammatically, anyway. but it is a common mistake among italian kids as far as i know. 2nd one is the correct form of it: if her mother is here, this doesn't happen. 4th: if her mother was here, this would not have had to happen(!?)

what would you say, native speakers??
sorry for all possible mistakes


----------



## Manuel_M

Grammatically speaking, none of the four are correct renderings of the English phrase which should be translated as: *Se sua madre fosse (or fosse stata) qui questo non sarebbe accaduto*

However No.3 is be common in everyday speech.

Italian native speakers can explain in better detail.


----------



## winnie

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Grammatically speaking, none of the four are correct


you are right!


> renderings of the English phrase which should be translated as: *Se sua madre fosse (or fosse stata) qui questo non sarebbe accaduto*



*Se sua madre fosse stata qui questo non sarebbe accaduto* is the only correct one because the 'thing' is just happened (it's a pasted action)

*Se sua madre fosse qui questo non *_*accadrebbe *the 'thing' is going to happen or is happening_


> However No.3 is be common in everyday speech.
> 
> Italian native speakers can explain in better detail.


 
sad but true


----------



## yasemin

yesss
the first part should be in congiunctivo passato and the second in condizionale passato, vero?

aren't there any mixed if clause in italian, like those in english?


----------



## winnie

yasemin said:
			
		

> yesss
> the first part should be in congiunctivo passato and the second in condizionale passato, vero?


 vero 



> aren't there any mixed if clause in italian, like those in english?


 no i'm afraid we don't have


----------



## mekas

sto studiando la grammatica (congiuntivo), ma indica che se + imperfecto conguitivo + condizionale usava per descrivere situatione immaginario (una situatione cio che non possibile)per esempio Se fossi ricca come Bill gates, comprarebbe tutti l'italia.


----------



## Manuel_M

Winnie,

Thanks for pointing out my error.

May I I ask you whether the following sentence is correct:

*Se sua madre fosse viva, questo non sarebbe accaduto*.

grazie in anticipo


----------



## uinni

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Winnie,
> 
> Thanks for pointing out my error.
> 
> May I I ask you whether the following sentence is correct:
> 
> *Se sua madre fosse viva, questo non sarebbe accaduto*.
> 
> grazie in anticipo


 
No, please try to understand winnie's pattern (and exhaustive explanation):

Either you construct starting from the existence of the mother (which is another way to introduce a thing that is happening or going to happen ):

Se sua madre fosse viva, questo non sarebbe  accaduto.
Se sua madre fosse viva, questo non accadrebbe.

Or from the fact that a thing has happened:
Se sua madre fosse stata  viva, questo non sarebbe accaduto.


----------



## winnie

mekas said:
			
		

> sto studiando la grammatica (congiuntivo), ma indica che se + imperfecto conguitivo + condizionale usava per descrivere situatione immaginario (una situatione cio che non possibile)per esempio Se fossi ricca come Bill gates, comprarebbe tutti l'italia.


 
some correction (hope you don't mind!)

sto studiando la grammatica (congiuntivo), mi indica che 'se+congiuntivo imperfetto+condizionale' si usa per descrivere una situazione immaginaria (una situazione cioè che non è possibile) per esempio 'se fossi ricca come Bill Gates, comprerei l'Italia intera.'

that's true but the 'situazione immaginaria' could be in the past as well.
the grammar is

(past) *congiuntivo trapassato* -> *condizionale passato* like in 'se *fossi stata* ricca *avrei comprato* l'Italia intera' (for istance this phrase is beeing said by people who came back home after a trip in Italiy)

(present) *congiuntivo imperfetto* -> *condizionale presente* like in 'se *fossi* ricca *comprerei* l'Italia intera' (the people of the above example are *still* travelling in Italy)


----------



## Manuel_M

uinni said:
			
		

> No, please try to understand winnie's pattern (and exhaustive explanation):
> 
> Either you construct starting from the existence of the mother (which is another way to introduce a thing that is happening or going to happen ):
> 
> Se sua madre fosse viva, questo non sarebbe accaduto.
> Se sua madre fosse viva, questo non accadrebbe.
> 
> Or from the fact that a thing has happened:
> Se sua madre fosse stata viva, questo non sarebbe accaduto.


 
Thank you, uinni.

But bear with me for a while. To my mind it is conceivable to say something in this sense:

_If his mother was alive (now), this event would not have happened (then)._

I hope I'm not complicating matters unnecessarily and causing confusion.


----------



## mekas

Winnie,grazie mille per le tue correzioni. sono molto utili per migliorare la mia conoscenza della lingua italiana . 
sono d'accordo assolutamete con la tua spiegazione. è il segue frasi justo

Sarei partito prima d’allora (moltotempo fa) se non mi ha trattenuto Lucia.


----------



## uinni

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Thank you, uinni.
> 
> But bear with me for a while. To my mind it is conceivable to say something in this sense:
> 
> _If his mother was alive (now), this event would not have happened (then)._
> 
> I hope I'm not complicating matters unnecessarily and causing confusion.


 
_No, because there is a "grammatical caveat" and *also* in English I see the same situation (mutatis mutandis  ):_

_if + simple past -> present conditional (_Type 3 conditional sentence)
_if + simple past -> perfet conditional  (your example is this!)_
_(if + congiuntivo imperfetto -> condizionale presente)_
_if + past perfect -> perfet conditional_
_(if + congiuntivo trapassato -> condizionale passato)_

_ 

_


----------



## uinni

Sorry for the wrong "type 3 conditional sentence" quoting. To be reported to be "2 and 3 conditional sentences" respectively...


----------



## lsp

mekas said:
			
		

> ... è il segue frasi justo giusto
> Sarei partito prima d’allora (moltotempo fa) se non mi ha trattenuto Lucia.


I believe you need to make this change...
se non mi avesse trattenuto Lucia


----------



## Adel

_If his mother was alive (now), this event would not have happened (then)._

Mmmhh But wouldn' t you say:
_had his mother been alive (does it matter when? I wander. She is not there/she was not there when it happened) this wouldn't have happened? _
Which is the same as _Se sua madre fosse stata viva (but she isn't) (optional: questo) non sarebbe successo (now) or at some other time in the past)_

_or If his mother were alive...(impossibility) she would...._
_if I were here (impossibility as I am not)...I would..._

I don't think _was _in English expresses the subjunctive...__ 

To quote Carlo: mica ho confuso ancora di più??


----------



## Manuel_M

Adel,

Rather than causing further confusion, I think you cleared up my difficulty completely. Thank you.


----------



## lsp

Adel said:
			
		

> _If his mother was alive (now), this event would not have happened (then)._
> 
> Mmmhh But wouldn' t you say:
> _had his mother been alive (does it matter when? I wander. She is not there/she was not there when it happened) this wouldn't have happened? _
> Which is the same as _Se sua madre fosse stata viva (but she isn't) (optional: questo) non sarebbe successo (now) or at some other time in the past)_
> 
> _or If his mother were alive...(impossibility) she would...._
> _if I were here (impossibility as I am not)...I would..._
> 
> I don't think _was _in English expresses the subjunctive...__
> 
> To quote Carlo: mica ho confuso ancora di più??


It is often said this way (If his mother was alive) for both _then_ and _now_, but it isn't technically correct for either, as you point out. Strictly speaking it should be, "if his mother were alive (now)" or "if his mother had been alive (then)".


----------



## Adel

_It is often said this way (If his mother was alive) for both then and now, but it isn't technically correct for either, as you point out. Strictly speaking it should be, "if his mother were alive (now)" or "if his mother had been alive (then)"._

Thanks Isp.
I think your point made things even clearer. 
I'm sure Manuel agrees with me   .

And yes, you're right I hear the _was _as subjunctive all the time. Maybe more in verbal that written communication. I guess sooner or later the Grammar will officially change.


----------



## uinni

Alas, also in Italy you hear quite hardly ever people using conjunctive (but I hope -in vain- that grammar won't change):

Se sua madre era  viva, questo non accadeva /sarebbe accaduto.


----------



## Elisa68

uinni said:
			
		

> Alas, also in Italy you hear quite hardly ever people using conjunctive (but I hope -in vain- that grammar won't change):
> 
> Se sua madre era  viva, questo non accadeva /sarebbe accaduto.


Non sarei così drastica. Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che non scriverei mai _se sua madre era viva questo non accadeva_, ma non credo sia completamente sbagliato nella forma colloquiale.

C'è questo interessante sito che mi ha aperto un po' la mente sui problemi di linguistica e che suggerisco a coloro che sono interessati al dibattito. Secondo me è un ottimo punto di partenza per una bella discussione!! 
Mi dispiace per coloro, tra i non italiani, che troveranno difficoltosa la lettura (è difficile anche per un italiano!), ma secondo me un tentivo vale la pena di essere fatto visto che anche il buon Manzoni scriveva:
_Se Lucia non faceva quel segno, la risposta sarebbe probabilmente stata diversa._ (_Promessi Sposi_, cap. III).

Sull'uso dell'imperfetto nelle frasi condizionali qui


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Non sarei così drastica. Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che non scriverei mai _se sua madre era viva questo non accadeva_, ma non credo sia completanmmente sbagliato nella forma colloquiale.
> 
> C'è questo interessante sito che mi ha aperto un po' la mente sui problemi di linguistica e che suggerisco a coloro che sono interessati al dibattito. Secondo me è un ottimo punto di partenza per una bella discussione!!
> Mi dispiace per coloro, tra i non italiani, che troveranno difficoltosa la lettura (è difficile anche per un italiano!), ma secondo me un tentivo vale la pena di essere fatto visto che anche il buon Manzoni scriveva:
> _Se Lucia non faceva quel segno, la risposta sarebbe probabilmente stata diversa._ (_Promessi Sposi_, cap. III).
> 
> Sull'uso dell'imperfetto nelle frasi condizionali qui


Great link, definitely worth the (considerable ) effort it will require of me. Thanks, Elisa.


----------



## Elisa68

lsp said:
			
		

> Great link, definitely worth the (considerable ) effort it will require of me. Thanks, Elisa.


 Stop cheating us! My _non italiani_ wasn't referred to you!!!!


----------



## uinni

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Non sarei così drastica. Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che non scriverei mai _se sua madre era viva questo non accadeva_, ma non credo sia completanmmente sbagliato nella forma colloquiale.


 
* ANATEMA* su di te!!!!!  



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> [...] anche il buon Manzoni scriveva:
> _Se Lucia non faceva quel segno, la risposta sarebbe probabilmente stata diversa._ (_Promessi Sposi_, cap. III).


 
Guarda che il povero Manzoni non sapeva per niente l'italiano (e non riuscì a far poi nemmeno tanto dopo aver risciacquato il suo romanzo in Arno). Di strafalcioni ce ne sono molti ne "I Promessi" (molti di meno nel coevo "Cofessioni di un italiano" - ma si sa, era troppo poco cattolico...  ).



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Sull'uso dell'imperfetto nelle frasi condizionali qui


Citando il Manzoni parte da un assunto sbagliato, vedi sopra , sulle rimanenti motivazioni, temo che siano opinabili (anche se alla fine la lingua del sì soccomberà alla barbarie ).


----------



## Elisa68

uinni said:
			
		

> * ANATEMA* su di te!!!!!


 Se credi, ma ho i miei protettori!  




> Guarda che il povero Manzoni non sapeva per niente l'italiano (e non riuscì a far poi nemmeno tanto dopo aver risciacquato il suo romanzo in Arno). Di strafalcioni ce ne sono molti ne "I Promessi" (molti di meno nel coevo "Cofessioni di un italiano" - ma si sa, era troppo poco cattolico...  ).
> Citando il Manzoni parte da un assunto sbagliato, vedi sopra , sulle rimanenti motivazioni, temo che siano opinabili (anche se alla fine la lingua del sì soccomberà alla barbarie ).


Tutto qui? Dai Uinni da te mi aspettavo molto di più, queste sono chiacchiere da bar. Cercavo un dibattito culturale di alto livello!


----------



## fredericks

scusate se mi intrometto, ma questa frase:

if her mother were here, this would not have happened

è corretta in inglese?

apparte il "was" al posto di "were"

non dovrebbe essere ...
"if her mother was here, this would not happen"
oppure 
"if her mother had been here, this would not have happened"
?


----------



## Manuel_M

I think you can say _if her mother were here_ (less correctly: if her mother was here) _now_, _this would not have happened then._

English native speakers?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sì, _if her mother were_ è il congiutivo in inglese -- ma tanti madrelingue sbagliano e dicono _if her mother was_.

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Sì, _if her mother were_ è il congiutivo in inglese -- ma tanti madrelingu*e* sbagliano e dicono _if her mother was_.
> 
> Elisabetta


Il madrelingua - i madrelingua. 

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, Jana!


----------



## fredericks

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> I think you can say _if her mother were here_ (less correctly: if her mother was here) _now_, _this would not have happened then._



sono sconvolto...sono sempre stato convinto che alla terza persona singolare si usasse *was*...non è così?

e poi *this would not have happened*significa *questo non sarebbe successo*?
mentre *this would not happen*significa *questo non succederebbe*?


----------



## Manuel_M

fredericks said:
			
		

> sono sconvolto...sono sempre stato convinto che alla terza persona singolare si usasse *was*...non è così?


 
Diventa _were_ perche` congiuntivo



> e poi *this would not have happened*significa *questo non sarebbe successo*?
> mentre *this would not happen*significa *questo non succederebbe*?


 
Esatto


----------



## fredericks

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Diventa _were_ perche` congiuntivo



porca miseria...non lo sapevo proprio...ero convinto si usasse il normale past tense....e alla prima persona singolare?


----------



## silvietta

fredericks said:
			
		

> porca miseria...non lo sapevo proprio...ero convinto si usasse il normale past tense....e alla prima persona singolare?


 
eheheh sei grande!
sempre were!
Es.: If I were you...
Silvia


----------



## fredericks

silvietta said:
			
		

> eheheh sei grande!


 a me sono crollate delle certezze e tu sfotti?

e il congiuntivo di tutti gli altri verbi? capisco che "tutti" è un po' vago, ma grosso modo?


----------



## silvietta

> fredericks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a me sono crollate delle certezze e tu sfotti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non fare così... meglio tardi che mai....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e il congiuntivo di tutti gli altri verbi? capisco che "tutti" è un po' vago, ma grosso modo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> per fortuna l'inglese aiuta molto in questo perché non ha una vera e propria coniugazione del congiuntivo, o meglio è identico ai tempi dell'indicativo, nel caso specifico al passato remoto
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuel_M

silvietta said:
			
		

> Non fare così... meglio tardi che mai....
> 
> 
> 
> per fortuna l'inglese aiuta molto in questo perché non ha una vera e propria coniugazione del congiuntivo, o meglio è identico ai tempi dell'indicativo, nel caso specifico al passato remoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma se stiamo dicendo proprio che il passato remoto non so usa come congiuntivio....
> 
> Si puo' ( deve?) usare il verbo essere al congiuntivi come 'ausiliare', almeno al passato
> 
> Se dovessi andare
> _If I were to go_
> 
> Se dovesse scrivere
> _If he were to write_
Click to expand...


----------



## silvietta

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> silvietta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma se stiamo dicendo proprio che il passato remoto non so usa come congiuntivio....
> 
> Si puo' ( deve?) usare il verbo essere al congiuntivi come 'ausiliare', almeno al passato
> 
> Se dovessi andare
> _If I were to go_
> 
> Se dovesse scrivere
> _If he were to write_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scusa ma se dovesse scrivere è una cosa e se scrivesse un'altra, sbaglio?
Click to expand...


----------



## fredericks

ah ok allora l'unica differenza sta nel verbo to be? sono meno sconvolto ora...


----------



## silvietta

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> silvietta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma se stiamo dicendo proprio che il passato remoto non so usa come congiuntivio....
> 
> Si puo' ( deve?) usare il verbo essere al congiuntivi come 'ausiliare', almeno al passato
> 
> Se dovessi andare
> _If I were to go_
> 
> Se dovesse scrivere
> _If he were to write_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forse non hai capito bene cosa dicevo a Federico. Non intendevo dire che deve usare l'indicativo, ma che, per fortuna, l'inglese da questo punto di vista è più semplice perché il verbo non cambia come in italiano a parte to be
> Esempio.: io *ho* I have / io *ebbi* I had / se io *avessi* if I had
> 
> Per esempio come tradurresti in inglese
> Se avesse mangiato mele al posto di salame non sarebbe stato male?
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuel_M

silvietta said:
			
		

> Manuel_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scusa ma se dovesse scrivere è una cosa e se scrivesse un'altra, sbaglio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops...Hai ragione, sto facendo confusione.....
> 
> Se scrivesse in modo piu' chiaro capirei,
> _If he were to write more clearly, I would understand._
> 
> Se avesse scritto im modo piu' chiaro, avrei capito
> _Had he written more clearly I would have understood_
Click to expand...


----------



## silvietta

fredericks said:
			
		

> ah ok allora l'unica differenza sta nel verbo to be? sono meno sconvolto ora...


 
Sì, Fede, esattamente. Ho capito il tuo dramma...


----------



## Manuel_M

silvietta said:
			
		

> Per esempio come tradurresti in inglese
> Se avesse mangiato mele al posto di salame non sarebbe stato male


 
Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick


----------



## silvietta

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick


 
Ok perfetto quindi tu sai che è un congiuntivo ma all'orecchio suona esattamente come un trapassato remoto, i.e. non c'è una coniugazione "diversa" per il congiuntivo.
Silvia


----------



## fredericks

Ragazzi....mi state facendo confondere:

If I were to go è la stessa cosa di If I had to go?

* "Se scrivesse in modo piu' chiaro capirei"*
non dovrebbe essere
* If he wrote more clearly, I would understand*
?

Poi:
*Se avesse mangiato mele al posto di salame non sarebbe stato male?*
Questa è sbagliata?
* If he had eaten apples instead of salame, wouldn't he have felt sick?*

Questa non la capisco, è affermativa o interrogativa?*
Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick

*sarà il sonno....in attesa della risposta buonanotte


----------



## Manuel_M

silvietta said:
			
		

> Ok perfetto quindi tu sai che è un congiuntivo ma all'orecchio suona esattamente come un trapassato remoto, i.e. non c'è una coniugazione "diversa" per il congiuntivo.
> Silvia


 
Non c'e` una coniugazione diversa per il 'congiuntivo' , ma si usa in modo diverso da come si usa l'indicativo, no?

*Indicativo* : 
I was
You were

*Congiuntivo*: 
(If) I were


----------



## lsp

Bravi!! 


			
				fredericks said:
			
		

> If I were to go è la stessa cosa di If I had to go?


No.   
If I were to go = If I went, Se andassi
If I had to go = Se dovessi andare

Most people (AE) would say it as you wrote it:
Se scrivesse in modo piu' chiaro capirei
If he wrote more clearly, I would understand



			
				fredericks said:
			
		

> Poi:
> *Se avesse mangiato mele al posto di salame non sarebbe stato male?*
> Questa è sbagliata?
> * If he had eaten apples instead of salame, wouldn't he have felt sick?*
> 
> Questa non la capisco, è affermativa o interrogativa?*
> Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick
> 
> *sarà il sonno....in attesa della risposta buonanotte


You are right here.


----------



## Elisa68

fredericks said:
			
		

> _Questa non la capisco, è affermativa o interrogativa?_
> _*Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick*_






			
				lsp said:
			
		

> You are right here.


Scusa Lsp, ti riferivi a questo?
Ma non è una costruzione particolare come
_Should you need any help, call me_
non interrogativa ma uguale a
_If you need any help, call me_ ?


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Scusa Lsp, ti riferivi a questo?
> Ma non è una costruzione particolare come
> _Should you need any help, call me_
> non interrogativa ma uguale a
> _If you need any help, call me_ ?



(I thought) he asked if the intonation was the only difference between making this declarative or interrogative... and (I thought) the answer was yes. Was that wrong?   

Se avesse mangiato mele al posto di salame non sarebbe stato male (.) or (?)

If he had eaten apples instead of salame, wouldn't he have felt sick?
Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick.


----------



## uinni

lsp said:
			
		

> (I thought) he asked if the intonation was the only difference between making this declarative or interrogative... and (I thought) the answer was yes. Was that wrong?
> 
> Se avesse mangiato mele al posto di salame non sarebbe stato male (.) or (?)
> 
> If he had eaten apples instead of salame, wouldn't he have felt sick?
> Had he eaten apples instaed of salame, he would not have felt sick.


 
No, Lsp. He asked if the sentence "*Had he eaten...*" was interrogative (I think because apparently it has such a construction - I'd infer he had never seen it before), though it is not, as Elisa answered.


----------



## fredericks

Well,

there are two reasons why I thought that sentence was interrogative. One is the form, unknown to me so far. Then I thought I saw an inexistent ? at the end of the sentence. I started to think to be wrong when I wondered why apples should make feel happy

Anyway,

mi sembra di capire che (come si dice in inglese?) the following sentences have the same meanings in both forms:

*If he had eaten apples instead of salame, he wouldn't have felt sick
Had he eaten apples instead of salame, he would not have felt sick.*

*If he had written more clearly I would have understood
Had he written more clearly I would have understood
*
Am I wrong?

Moreover, I can use

Se andassi =* if i were to go* = *if I went*

Are both forms correct and used?

I wrote in english to practice a bit
Please correct my mistakes. Thanks, Fede


----------



## uinni

Ciao.
No, in effetti ManuelM ti aveva detto che "if I were to go" significa "de dovessi adare".
Ops. Debbo scappare...


----------



## Manuel_M

fredericks said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> there are two reasons why I thought that sentence was interrogative. One is the form, unknown to me so far. Then I thought I saw an inexistent ? at the end of the sentence. I started to think to be wrong when I wondered why apples should make feel happy
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> mi sembra di capire che (come si dice in inglese?) the following sentences have the same meanings in both forms:
> 
> *If he had eaten apples instead of salame, he wouldn't have felt sick*
> *Had he eaten apples instead of salame, he would not have felt sick.*
> 
> *If he had written more clearly I would have understood*
> *Had he written more clearly I would have understood*
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Moreover, I can use
> 
> Se andassi =* if i were to go* = *if I went*
> 
> Are both forms correct and used?
> 
> I wrote in english to practice a bit
> Please correct my mistakes. Thanks, Fede


 
*If he had eaten apples instead of salame, he wouldn't have felt sick
Had he eaten apples instead of salame, he would not have felt sick.*
Sono corrette tutte e due


*If he had written more clearly I would have understood*
*Had he written more clearly I would have understood*
corrette tutte e due

*se dovessi andare* = _If I were to go_
_If I went_ is NOT correct.


----------



## fredericks

fredericks said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> there are two reasons why I thought that sentence was interrogative. One is the form, unknown to me so far. Then I thought I saw an inexistent ? at the end of the sentence. I started to think to be wrong when I wondered why apples should make feel *happy*


ho davvero scritto happy? volevo scrivere sick...


----------



## lsp

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> *se dovessi andare* = _If I were to go_
> _If I went_ is NOT correct.


Also (for the sake of understanding the usage and construction) can be rendered in english "If I should go." Also, M_M, I always use a simple Se andassi for If I were to go. Do you not agree with this?


----------



## Manuel_M

lsp said:
			
		

> Also (for the sake of understanding the usage and construction) can be rendered in english "If I should go." Also, M_M, I always use a simple Se andassi for If I were to go. Do you not agree with this?


 
_Should I go_ is also acceptable, is it not?

I agree that *se andassi* and se *dovessi andare* both render the sense of _If I were to go._ To me they are practically synonymous. What do the native Italians say?


----------



## fredericks

se andassi e se dovessi andare non hanno lo stesso significato:

*se andassi* si può tradurre con *If I were to go*
*se dovessi andare* invece con *If I should go
*
se *dovessi andare* esprime la necessità o l'obbligo di andare.
E' un po' come:
*se fosse necessario andare

*mi sento di nuovo a scuola....non sono abituato a pensare alle frasi così a fondo...spero che qualcuno riesca a spiegarlo meglio di me....io ancora mi sto riprendendo dallo shock del congiuntivo

Esiste un sito online in cui posso trovare una buona spiegazione del congiuntivo in modo da studiarmelo bene?


----------



## Manuel_M

fredericks said:
			
		

> se andassi e se dovessi andare non hanno lo stesso significato:
> 
> *se andassi* si può tradurre con *If I were to go*
> *se dovessi andare* invece con *If I should go*



 

se *dovessi andare* esprime la necessità o l'obbligo di andare.
E' un po' come:
*se fosse necessario andare*

[/QUOTE]

To my ears _If I were to go_ and _If I should go_ are virtually identical in meaning. But thank you for explaining that that *se dovessi andare* and *se andassi* are different in meaning, contrary to my impressions.


----------



## lsp

fredericks said:
			
		

> se andassi e se dovessi andare non hanno lo stesso significato:
> 
> *se andassi* si può tradurre con *If I were to go*
> *se dovessi andare* invece con *If I should go
> *
> se *dovessi andare* esprime la necessità o l'obbligo di andare.
> E' un po' come:
> *se fosse necessario andare
> 
> *mi sento di nuovo a scuola....non sono abituato a pensare alle frasi così a fondo...spero che qualcuno riesca a spiegarlo meglio di me....io ancora mi sto riprendendo dallo shock del congiuntivo
> 
> Esiste un sito online in cui posso trovare una buona spiegazione del congiuntivo in modo da studiarmelo bene?


I agree - both with your grammatical and emotional comments!


----------



## fredericks

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> To my ears _If I were to go_ and _If I should go_ are virtually identical in meaning. But thank you for explaining that that *se dovessi andare* and *se andassi* are different in meaning, contrary to my impressions.



Thank you for your explaining on subjunctive



			
				lsp said:
			
		

> I agree - both with your grammatical and emotional comments!



I'm glad 

Ragazzi....ho visitato il seguente link 
http://www.nspeak.com/newbasic/grammatica/grammar.htm
che è abbastanza dettagliato, ma non parla molto del congiuntivo, accenna qualcosa solo all'interno del condizionale, ma lì c'è un solo esempio che fa al caso mio, ed usa il congiuntivo come lo usavo io prima di questo post.
Ho visto tutti e 4 i tipi di condizionale e nessuno spiega come usare il "were" come ausiliare per formare il congiuntivo di altri verbi


----------



## fredericks

inoltre, ho fatto il test per il condizionale di 2° tipo e c'era questa frase:

*If there wasn't ink, the printer would not print*

Non dovrebbe essere

*If there weren't ink, the printer would not print

*?

I know you're all probably fed up with all my questions, but please be patient still for while


----------



## Manuel_M

fredericks said:
			
		

> inoltre, ho fatto il test per il condizionale di 2° tipo e c'era questa frase:
> 
> *If there wasn't ink, the printer would not print*
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere
> 
> *If there weren't ink, the printer would not print*
> 
> ?
> 
> I know you're all probably fed up with all my questions, but please be patient still for while


 
IMHO, the second sentence is the technically correct one, although in speech (as opposed to writing) the first form is commonly used (a little like se sapevo non venivo in Italian).


----------



## stephenwallis

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> IMHO, the second sentence is the technically correct one


I agree. And what tense would this be...
If there hadn't been (any) ink, the printer wouldn't have printed.
or
If there hadn't have been ink, the printer wouldn't have printed.

Though I don't know which is grammatically correct I would tend to use the second one when speaking.


----------



## fredericks

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> IMHO, the second sentence is the technically correct one, although in speech (as opposed to writing) the first form is commonly used (a little like se sapevo non venivo in Italian).



first of all thanks for reply.

Ok, but in the final result of the test the only sentence wrong was that one, because I used the second sentence (were) instead of the first (was). It's ok that I can use both in spoken language but the test can't mark as an error if I use the second one.


----------



## Manuel_M

fredericks said:
			
		

> first of all thanks for reply.
> 
> Ok, but in the final result of the test the only sentence wrong was that one, because I used the second sentence (were) instead of the first (was). It's ok that I can use both in spoken language but the test can't mark as an error if I use the second one.


 
What can I say? stephenwallis, a native speaker,  agrees that between

*1. If there wasn't ink, the printer would not print*
and

*2. If there weren't (any) ink, the printer would not print*

the second one is grammatically more correct.

Let's wait for further opinions from native English speakers.


----------



## fredericks

ok....I have to assume the test contains an error....thanks....sorry for bothering you again


----------



## Manuel_M

fredericks said:
			
		

> ok....I have to assume the test contains an error....thanks....sorry for bothering you again


 
It's ok, fredericks . You're not bothering me at all.


----------



## lsp

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> What can I say? stephenwallis, a native speaker,  agrees that between
> 
> *1. If there wasn't ink, the printer would not print*
> and
> 
> *2. If there weren't (any) ink, the printer would not print*
> 
> the second one is grammatically more correct.
> 
> Let's wait for further opinions from native English speakers.


I'd have made the same choice, by the way.


----------



## fredericks

the second one is more correct but the first one is quite used in spoken english, isn't it? Anyway I noticed that also english natives in this forum form subjunctive using the simple past (not only for "to be")...I assume is easier for them too


----------



## Howard Coberly

uinni said:
			
		

> Alas, also in Italy you hear quite hardly ever people using conjunctive (but I hope -in vain- that grammar won't change):
> 
> Se sua madre era  viva, questo non accadeva /sarebbe accaduto.


 



Ciao, tutti,


Mi scusate, non voglio aggiungere alla confusione pero...

sto studiando il condizionale perfetto e ho letto che questo puo essere usato per esprimere :  rumor, hearsay and speculation.


Allora... un esempio:


"Suppongo che l'uomo sarebbe stato morto"  I suppose the man is dead
"Suppongo che l'uomo e morto"
"Suppongo che l'uomo sia morto"


Tutti sono corretti?????

Grazie
Questo e stato uno dei migliori threads che io abbia visto!  Ho imparato molto che non e nei libri!!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

-------------------------


			
				Howard Coberly said:
			
		

> Ciao, tutti Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> Mi scusateScusatemi, non voglio aggiungere alla confusione però...
> 
> sto studiando il condizionale perfetto e ho letto che questo può essere usato per esprimere : rumor, hearsay and speculation.
> 
> 
> Allora... un esempio:
> 
> 
> "Suppongo che l'uomo sarebbe stato morto" I suppose the man is dead
> 
> ...in quanto rabbi Yashouè sapeva che il 14° al tramonto non avrebbe potuto partecipare al “Seder” perché ormai *sarebbe stato morto ...*
> 
> "Suppongo che l'uomo e morto"
> "Suppongo che l'uomo sia morto"
> 
> 
> Tutti sono corretti?????
> 
> Grazie
> Questo è stato uno dei migliori threads che io abbia (mai) visto! Ho imparato molto più che non e nei libri!!


----------



## Howard Coberly

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> -------------------------


 

Grazie per le correzione!!!

Ciao


----------



## Manuel_M

Howard Coberly said:
			
		

> Grazie per le correzioni!!!
> 
> Ciao


 
la correzione - le correzioni


----------



## Gianni2

lsp said:
			
		

> I'd have made the same choice, by the way.


 
 Please excuse the intrusion.It's cheating, but one could say "If there ISN'T any ink it will not print."  Also, "If it HAD no ink it would not print".
Gianni


----------

